# Como medir la corriente con un osciloscopio?



## gabrielz1 (Feb 8, 2007)

Hola amigos quisiera saber como puedo visualizar la corriente Imax de un circuito RLC en serie, o que método se puede aplicar para visualizar la corriente máxima que genera este circuito.

Gracias de antemano amigos.


----------



## Dario Vega (Feb 8, 2007)

Midiendo la tensión sobre la resistencia se tiene la forma de onda de la corriente también, el valor medido de tensión debe dividirse por R.

Saludos


----------



## gabrielz1 (Feb 9, 2007)

Gracias por responde, pero quiciera hacer te una consulta, las puntas del osciloscopio por ejemplo uno de rayos catodicos de pantalla verde, tengo que ponerlo en serie con la resistenacia a medir, lo cual seria lo mismo si quiciera medir en una bobina o en un condensador , o derepente se debe hacer algun artificio ahi.

Gracias de entemano.


----------



## El nombre (Feb 9, 2007)

Mides en paralelo a la R y allas la Tensión que cae. Al dividir por la R te da la intensidad.

Ley de ohm I = V/R


----------



## gabrielz1 (Feb 9, 2007)

entonces no puedo visualizarlo en el osciloscopio directamente la corriente? o hay alguna forma


----------



## Dario Vega (Feb 9, 2007)

Lo que visualizas es una forma de onda que es la misma para la tensión y la corriente, solo que si haces mediciones debes saber que estas midiendo la tensión, para obtener el valor medido en corriente debes dividir por R.

Saludos


----------



## gabrielz1 (Feb 9, 2007)

Claro que se; que mediante calculos se puede graficar el comportamiento de la corriente, pues lo que yo quiero saber es que si puedo visualizar en el osciloscopio el comportamiento de la corriente en una resistencia, en una bobina o en un condensador, u otro circuito.
Derepente no te estoy entendiendo o es que no me ago entender pero gracias de todas maneras por tu aporte


----------



## mabauti (Feb 9, 2007)

Ya lo explicaron los otros compañeros:  pon las puntas del osciloscopio en la resistencia.

De esta manera Imax = Vmax/R. Vmax lo visualizas en el osciloscopio


----------



## gabrielz1 (Feb 10, 2007)

Vuelvo a insistir ahi solo se visualiza el voltaje mas no la corriente, o me equivoco, pues a mi me interesa visualizar la corriente, osea ver la forma de la corriente en el osiloscopio


----------



## Omictron (Dic 17, 2008)

Hola Amigo, bueno acerca de tu pregunta, en primer lugar debe saber que el osciloscopio desde ya  no es un medidor de corriente por naturaleza obviamente, simplemente te muestra las ondas de Tension, pues bien si quieres un dispositivo para tal efecto(medicion de corriente) exite instrumentos como los "Medidores de Pinza", que aprovechando los efectos de esta corriente te permite conocer su valor. Ahora si deseas ver la onda de corriente directamente lo puedes hacer como lo hace en el simulador "Musltisim 10" cuya punta de medicion arroja en "terminos de tension" de manera escalada la corriente, loc cual lo introduces al oscilocopio para observarlo....Saludos


----------



## Nilfred (Dic 18, 2008)

Bueno, pone una resistencia de 1Ω en serie con tu circuito, y el osciloscopio en paralelo con la resistencia de 1Ω.
En tu osciloscopio vas a medir 1 mV por cada 1 mA.


----------



## elvizcacho (May 2, 2010)

Mira existen en el mercado unas sondas de corriente 

/Sondas de corriente

Posibilitan la medida directa de las corrientes en un circuito. Las hay para medida de corriente alterna y continua. Poseen una pinza que abarca el cable a través del cual se desea medir la corriente. Al no situarse en serie con el circuito causan muy poca interferencia en él./ tomado de http://www.monografias.com/trabajos/osciloscopio/osciloscopio.shtml


----------



## celtronics2011 (Oct 14, 2021)

*C*on el fin de ver el comportamiento de la corriente .  *S*e podr*í*a usar resistor de 0.1 *O*hm/5*W*  - 0.050*O*hm/5*W,*
se logra ver algo pero me mete mucho ruido*,* algo que hacer?

*A*qui hay una herramienta  llamada *P*owerz *,* sirve para visualizar el consumo de la corriente.



			https://www.chargerlab.com/power-z-km001-usb-power-tester-voltage-current-ripple-dual-type-c-meter/


----------



## DJ T3 (Oct 14, 2021)

Una forma NO invasiva, es con una sonda especial, como una pinza amperometrica pero para osciloscopio.
Te dejo unos videos de uno que lo usa mucho.
La sonda que te digo;





Otros videos interesante









Acá una modificacion de una pinza amperometroca (no lo vi aun);


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 15, 2021)

Hola a todos , es perfectamente possible medir una curriente conpleja con auxilio de un resistor shunt y un oscilocopio de 2 canales que tenga lo recurso matemactico de hacer canal 1 minus canal 2 .
Lo canal 1 conectas en una punta del resistor shunt , lo canal 2 conectas en la otra punta del resistor shunt , debes hacer la función matemactica de un canal minus lo otro , lo resultado dibides por lo valor resistivo del resistor shunt y listo tiene en las manos lo valor de la curriente.
!Saludos desde Brasil!


----------

